# CSWA 2017 Visa



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi,

Has someone received their Critical Skill Work Visa this 2017 from India? How much time taken?

Jthanki


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

I received mine in June 2017. Took 6 weeks at the Delhi High Commission.


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

*Visa Interview Question*



Bookishly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received mine in June 2017. Took 6 weeks at the Delhi High Commission.



Thanks for information.

Can you shared your visa interview experience at the Delhi High Commission office.
Please also shared Which Question ask you during interview? It is helpful to our members.

Thanks

Jthanki


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi, 

I didn't have any visa interview at all. I just submitted my paperwork and collected the result 6 weeks later. 

An interview seems unusual - or maybe it's a new practice since I hadn't heard of anyone having an interview for the Critical Skills category when I applied. 

Good luck for your interview.


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

Bookishly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't have any visa interview at all. I just submitted my paperwork and collected the result 6 weeks later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing information 

Jthanki


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

Jthanki said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has someone received their Critical Skill Work Visa this 2017 from India? How much time taken?
> 
> Jthanki


Hi Jthanki,

Have you received your CSV visa, I applied in Nov 2017 but haven’t got any update yet.


----------



## savg (Jan 19, 2018)

Bookishly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received mine in June 2017. Took 6 weeks at the Delhi High Commission.
> Anybody can apply from Delhi high commission?


----------



## savg (Jan 19, 2018)

Jthanki said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has someone received their Critical Skill Work Visa this 2017 from India? How much time taken?
> 
> Jthanki


It will take 45 to 80 days. Generally two months


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:


> Hi Jthanki,
> 
> Have you received your CSV visa, I applied in Nov 2017 but haven’t got any update yet.


No, I not received CSV, I have applied 15th Dec 2017 at Mumbai, waiting for update.

Jthanki


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

savg said:


> Bookishly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:


> Hi Jthanki,
> 
> Have you received your CSV visa, I applied in Nov 2017 but haven’t got any update yet.


Hi Jyoti,

Any update on your visa ?

Regards,
Harish M


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

mharish1219 said:


> Hi Jyoti,
> 
> Any update on your visa ?
> 
> ...


Not yet, Waiting for positive update from VFS.

Thanks

Jthanki


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

hi,

After SAQA assessment is over any other assessment or registrations are needed for Civil engineers to apply for Critical skills Visa.

Thanks,
Avinash


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> hi,
> 
> After SAQA assessment is over any other assessment or registrations are needed for Civil engineers to apply for Critical skills Visa.
> 
> ...


required registrations with South Africa Civil Engineers professional body.

Jthanki


----------

